# What are they worth. SuperII Thunderbike



## bartx7001 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a been collecting slot cars for many years but I really like collecting the parts. My favorite are original Aurora cards or 12.
Example









I have been thinking of selling off a few items to make room for some new collections but was wondering what you guys thought the value was for them. I was going to list them on ebay but thought I should do some research before I list them. I have never seen any others like these 2 Items.


I have a original Aurora ThunderBike Replacement chassis new in case as well as a few other ThunderBike parts. Has anyone ever seen one of these?



























I also have an original card off 12 superII chassis with brushes and springs. They are the darker black chassis instead of the regular gey AF/X chassis with the gold plated spring cups with brushes and springs. They are labeled as "Bullet Proof Chassis Kit"












Are these items rare and what could they be worth?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a way to find current value of nearly any item is to use eBay's search.
you put the item name in the search box and when results come up, you look on the left side of the screen and find "completed". click on "completed" and recently finished auctions will be shown and you can get a rough idea of an item's current value.

in a different thread, someone asked why a new Auto World Ice Cream truck would be worth more than an original. they cite a currently running eBay auction with an asking price of $225.00.
the auction hasn't ended and the seller hasn't gotten that amount of money for it. so that hasn't determined a value.
that is why one needs to look at closed auctions.
you might also see some items like yours that haven't sold at all. that might help you determine the thresh hold of value for an item so you don't over price it and waste your time.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup Al's right, but one note... some completed listings are items that didn't sell. I think the ones with green prices are sold, and the red prices didn't. It's been a while for me on the bay.


----------



## bartx7001 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you for the info.
I had searched on ebay in the past but had never seen a replacement thunderbike chassis. I looked tonight and saw 2 different ones going in lots for $199 and $1500. Still not sure of the value of what I have. So I am going to get mine listed.

I have seen single superII chassis but have never seen a whole set of 12 on NOS card. I thought that would bring extra value.
Thanks Jason


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason, remember this, there are full card collectors and regular collectors. If i was going to sell the card of super 2 chassis', I would put it up on eBay and let the guys determined the fair market value?? Maybe put a reserve where you need to be happy selling it?? There are also guys here on this site that may like to have these items. 

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

bartx7001 said:


> Thank you for the info.
> I had searched on ebay in the past but had never seen a replacement thunderbike chassis. I looked tonight and saw 2 different ones going in lots for $199 and $1500. Still not sure of the value of what I have. So I am going to get mine listed.
> 
> I have seen single superII chassis but have never seen a whole set of 12 on NOS card. I thought that would bring extra value.
> Thanks Jason


I have sold both of these in the last 24 months.....the full card of chassis went for $150 something. As for the Tbike chassis; the arm plate side ($30) is a little harder to find than the brush side ($25) for some reason, but it actually looks like you have both as well as the idler gear ($8) and the gear plate clamp ($4).

Hope this helps

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bartx7001 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks SCJ I sold the supper 2 chassis to a fellow on here for less than $150 but saved on the ebay and paypal fees so it was close. I will list the thunderbike and try to get $100 for the whole lot.


----------

